# Front wheel not going where I want it in corners



## EvanWilliams1783 (Oct 11, 2011)

So I’m not a beginner been riding for 8 years. I’ve always struggled with cornering especially low speed. So I’ll try to describe best I can...flat turn lean bike in using my hips and shoulders. Front wheel still goes straight. What’s funny is I got a new bike and things where working great I would lean the bike and front wheel would just turn in. Somewhere in the process of adjusting the fit and suspension I had a whoopsie and having the issue again.

I can actually ride my gravel bike on some trails faster because I can get it around a corner. I actually went roadie for a year because I was so frustrated with this.

I’m going to let 5 psi out of my front shock and see how that goes. I set it up with the suggested sag but it still feels harsh so I’m thinking that also has to do with this.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

what front tire?

how much are you messing with tire pressure?

insufficient weight on the front end is going to give you less traction up front. combine that with too much tire pressure and/or a less aggressive front tire and you'll definitely have problems.

bikes with more modern geo (longer front-center) definitely require you to intentionally put your weight up front to keep traction in turns. Did you raise the bars during your fit adjustments?


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

Is the front tire slipping or you just aren't turning?

Making a bike corner really comes down to getting your bodyweight toward the inside of the corner. The further your weight is inside the tighter the bike needs to turn in order to prevent falling over. This is done through the handlebars with counter steering but you can put your body in any position which can things pretty complicated to figure out.


----------



## EvanWilliams1783 (Oct 11, 2011)

I’ve tried lots of front tires. Tire pressure is 17ish. 2.4s with 30mm rim. Right now xr3. I don’t think it has much to do with tires. It’s the bike not physically leaning.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Check the loose nut behind the bars. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

EvanWilliams1783 said:


> I've tried lots of front tires. Tire pressure is 17ish. 2.4s with 30mm rim. Right now xr3. I don't think it has much to do with tires. It's the bike not physically leaning.


You need to practice PROPER cornering technique. On newer 9'ers, they will understeer right off the trail unless your technique is adequate. You can actually see this in trails... there's the line, then there's the line off the trail that folks own new 9'ers and can't corner get sucked into.

IMO, you should definitely get an in-person coach. Otherwise, you need to examine some vids on cornering, there are dozens of decent ones on youtube. Then you probably need to video yourself and compare, make adjustments, repeat. This needs to be done on a flat, paved surface and you need to repeat it every day for many months so when you actually get out on a trail you use the new technique and not the old.

26" and 27.5" wheels don't have these issues as much and are much more tolerant of poor cornering technique, but OTOH you'll still be limited and not riding as well or as safely as you could if you learn proper cornering technique.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I would guess, based on the little info here, that you are fixating on the tire or the apex of the turn and not following your chin through the corner. The bike goes where you look and if you're stressing the turn after your "whoopsie", you are probably looking right at what you want to avoid and thus running right into it.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

EvanWilliams1783 said:


> I've tried lots of front tires. Tire pressure is 17ish. 2.4s with 30mm rim. Right now xr3. I don't think it has much to do with tires. It's the bike not physically leaning.


what??? if the bike doesn't lean in a corner there's some bad technique happening.








BetterRide: Corner Like a World Champion, Video...


Cornering is my favorite thing to do on my mountain bike, especially flat, loose corners which Moab has an abundance of! It took years of studying and working with the best riders in the world to figure out how to corner well. It's not a matter of style, there is simply one way that works the...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Fajita Dave said:


> Is the front tire slipping or you just aren't turning?


I think this needs to be answered. I'm going to guess it's washing out, and that is a technique issue.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

EvanWilliams1783 said:


> I've tried lots of front tires. Tire pressure is 17ish. 2.4s with 30mm rim. Right now xr3. I don't think it has much to do with tires. It's the bike not physically leaning.


Are you even breaking the front tire loose, or are you just overcooking the corner? You've gotta work on your body position, your bike-body separation, and lean that bike over with purpose. I'm going to bet any lean you're getting is minimal, at best.

I agree that you probably need some in-person coaching and video review so you can see what you're doing wrong and correct the deficits.

And before you crap on the idea, EVERYBODY needs to work on cornering. It's one of those skills with a huge range of movement and if you want to keep your momentum through corners, and especially if you want to link multiple corners together fluidly, you need practice and coaching. Even professionals get coaching on stuff like this. It's a massive help to get an experienced set of eyes on you while you're trying to catch the little things. The higher level you're riding, the higher the level of coach you'll probably need to help you improve because the things you miss get smaller and smaller, and increasingly difficult to identify and correct. But there's no doubt that there are things to correct.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Too many assumptions that need more input and answers from OP to further diagnose the issue.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Typically what i see if if the bike isnt leaning, they are trying to lean their shoulders instead of their bike. Ride in a straight line and see if you can lean the bike one side or the other (ie - lean the bike left and the seat touches the back of your left knee, and your left arm is extended straight). My bet is you are just moving your upper body and not actually leaning the bike.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

EvanWilliams1783 said:


> I've tried lots of front tires. Tire pressure is 17ish. 2.4s with 30mm rim. Right now xr3. I don't think it has much to do with tires.* It's the bike not physically leaning.*


Lean the bike, not your body. Keep your head up and looking at the exit of the turn.

I agree this sounds like a technique issue. Search some YouTube videos, there's some good info out there on "proper" cornering technique.

In most cases, the more you lean the bike the less you have to physically turn the handlebars. You can practice this technique doing S-turns on flat ground. Separate your body from the bike and let the bike lean in to the corner while your eyes are Way Way ahead of where your tires are. I think riding at night with lights teaches you this pretty well. With your lights properly adjusted ahead of you there is zero light under your front tire and it forces you to look down the trail.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Leaning the bike is the simplest technique to turn. 
Set up some cones or whatever and make a course. 
If you lean the bike with your weight on the outside foot in the down position ahead of the turn you'll notice you have to use the bars with pressure to keep your bike going straight. 
You're doing it right if you've got to work to make your bike go straight.
As you relax your effort with the bars the bike will turn in.
Switch to the other leg down and lean the bike to the other side.
Same effort using the bars to make it go straight.
Weave back and forth through the course you set up.

Here's Fabian Barel showing you.





When you get this down there's an advanced technique using your body.


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

you have to steer it


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

phantoj said:


> you have to steer it


At higher speed, thats usually what makes the front tire wash.


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)

Push right, go right

Push left, go left


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Funny reading this. I washed out on a flat turn today. Desert riding almost always involves sandy trails. After I bounced off the ground, I knew right away that I didn’t lean enough.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Technique will account for a lot of the traction (or lack of)... getting braking done before the corner, definitely not using the front brake in the middle.

If I feel that I'm not turning as well as I should, it generally is tied to me not using full range of movement with my body. Arms are easy to check for full movement. It's getting the hips, legs, and everything else engaged.

Once I get my full body engaged, everything "clicks" and my body just loosens/floats (most of weight standing on pedals) and sort of treats the bike as separate. I then am reminded of optimal line choice (#1 priority) and pumping the bike to engage with the contours of the terrain.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Varaxis said:


> Technique will account for a lot of the traction (or lack of)... getting braking done before the corner, definitely not using the front brake in the middle.
> 
> If I feel that I'm not turning as well as I should, it generally is tied to me not using full range of movement with my body. Arms are easy to check for full movement. It's getting the hips, legs, and everything else engaged.
> 
> Once I get my full body engaged, everything "clicks" and my body just loosens/floats (most of weight standing on pedals) and sort of treats the bike as separate. I then am reminded of optimal line choice (#1 priority) and pumping the bike to engage with the contours of the terrain.


Agreed, I'd just add that body movement needs to include looking through the turn, rotating the hips and the outside foot. IMO, arms, including outside elbow-up and leaning the bike, as well as looking through the turn are the 1st things to concentrate on. Most people do so many things wrong it's impossible to correct it all at once, so it can help to concentrate on one thing at a time.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Those XR 2.4 tires are really skinny IMO, they only came out to about 2.2 for me. For comparison, I had some Maxxis Icon 2.35s that were more like 2.4. I had to put the XR4 "2.6" on the front of my XC bike to have decent turning...and that's more like a 2.3 in real-sizes. 

I've also had issues with tire tread not matching the rim profile, I had some non-wide-tread maxxis DHF tires on a 30mm rim and I just couldn't lean the bike. It felt strange. Moved that tire to the rear and got a WT version of the tire and the problem went away. When I was leaning the bike, it wasn't engaging the knobs properly with the original setup. 

I like the small-tread/bigger 2.3ish tires on my XC bike, they are quite fun on harder surfaces. Not as much fun on looser surfaces. More aggressive tread is better for looser surfaces.

Staggered setups turn the best for me, slightly bigger front tire than rear.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

EvanWilliams1783 said:


> So I'm not a beginner been riding for 8 years. I've always struggled with cornering especially low speed. So I'll try to describe best I can...flat turn lean bike in using my hips and shoulders. Front wheel still goes straight. What's funny is I got a new bike and things where working great I would lean the bike and front wheel would just turn in. Somewhere in the process of adjusting the fit and suspension I had a whoopsie and having the issue again.
> 
> I can actually ride my gravel bike on some trails faster because I can get it around a corner. I actually went roadie for a year because I was so frustrated with this.
> 
> I'm going to let 5 psi out of my front shock and see how that goes. I set it up with the suggested sag but it still feels harsh so I'm thinking that also has to do with this.


After reading the thread again I think you're on the right track. If the bike was working when you got it it seems you need to undo your adjustments and re-work the fit and suspension set-up one element at a time. My guess is add tire pressure, reduce spring rate and reset rebound


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

davec113 said:


> Most people do so many things wrong it's impossible to correct it all at once, so it can help to concentrate on one thing at a time.


Definitely true. There are LOTS of things that you need to make sure your body is doing. None are individually all that difficult. It's just a matter of consistently coordinating everything together and making smooth adjustments as you enter and exit the corners. And definitely because there are so many components, addressing them one at a time can help prevent information overload.


----------



## Acousticmood (Nov 1, 2016)

63expert said:


> Push right, go right
> 
> Push left, go left


Yes - push left handlebar go left - right handlebar go right - but SUBTLE.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

No motorcycle guys here to address countersteering?

You don't turn right to turn right. You push left to turn right.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Thats normal steering, which makes your front wash in corners.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Most of my efforts are about cleaning up the timing of my technique to follow the "racing line" around corners, making it as wide as possible in order to carry the most speed through.

I approach with the idea that my body is the main thing looking to get around the corner fast, with my body looking to cut the corner while my bike takes a separate wider path.

In order for the bike to take the "racing line", I _steer_ it outwards then aim it to the apex to get the countersteer initiated lean and steer it back in a snap to sort catch me. At this point, my momentum is going through the bike in a vector that wants to make the bike slide outward. I either account for this slide or find something to catch and support the tire, like a bank, rock, or rut. I treat it like I would a jump, trying to bump-jump off of it.

The counter-steer is not really that important. I mostly see it as just part of the bike's freedom to choose its own line and avoid obstacles without my body moving with it. It's more about drawing a line from section to section to keep things flowing. Viewing things as undulations, contours, and other things that I can pump, and seeing the cornering parts as the same things tilted to be on their side, makes more sense to me.

Once I get familiar enough to ride without braking and learning what speed I'm comfortable with, I start pushing it and adapting my timing. Getting my timing late throws me wide, and so do my corrections when I am too early.

The key is getting my body to feel comfortable getting loose with the bike, extending my range of motion. Once that happens, the bike feels easier to throw around and I get to push my limits. All these things don't happen if I'm still tense, grabbing brake, and bracing to counter brake dive and lack of traction under braking.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I mostly just roll around


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)

Cleared2land said:


> No motorcycle guys here to address countersteering?
> 
> You don't turn right to turn right. You push left to turn right.


Uh, no

Push right, go right.

Push left, go left.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

New XR3? Aside from the lack of countersteering, maybe you're subconsciously afraid to lean it because your tire will wash out. Try an XR4, Barzo, or Cross King.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


>


That is not 'counter steering' in the first video and 63Expert is right. What that guy in the GMBN vid is talking about is drifting, if it's anything. Countersteering is the act of subtly pushing on the inside of the bar, and due to the steering axis, the bike leans to that exact side. Due to the bike leaning that way, the wheel then directs (flops back) that way. It's a split second thing. It's subtle. Don't believe me, go do it on something low to the ground like a BMX bike in a grass field or better yet, just do it in a wide open parking lot. Push 'forward' on the left grip. You are GOING to turn left, unless you clench your duece cutter and cross yourself up and crash. But if you go with the lean that the tipping of the bike, that the steering axis of the headtube has initiated, you are set to settle in to your tires grip and continue in the carve you just set in motion by pushing the bars the opposite way you would intuitively think.

Another way to see this is to simply stand next to your bike and push on the handlebar. Take note...which way did the FRAME lean when you pushed? And then, what happened to the direction of the front wheel, once it DID LEAN that way?? THAT is counter steering. That stiff cat in the GMBN vid is drifting. Kind of semantics, but not really.

Which brings us back to Evan.

Evan, you don't need to change your tires, or your suspension settings, or your position on the bike. You just need to lean the bike over. That's it. Just lean. If you need to get comfortable again with the act of leaning your bike because things have kind of developed a block, do this...I tend to enter a turn with my INSIDE foot forward and maybe a click upward (Picture turning LEFT in this case, and my ass is off the seat, my left foot is forward and maybe around 9:30-10). My knees point into the turn and my hips are following my knees and facing the direction I want to go. My hands push the bars and bike into a lean. My head is looking through the turn. My weight is much more to the outside of the bike (over the bike) and I can break traction and still be in control of it. (Much like the GMBN guy although he looked really locked up and stiff because he was desperately trying to get the rear to break loose as opposed to carve. Rad.) I promise this will help on the long fast sweepers...especially the ones that don't have the '_oh so in vogue_' banked corners. Once upon a time we actually had to turn our bikes and every turn was flat.

Once you get your confidence back, having a particular foot forward isn't as important. But it will help you get your swagger back. Promise.


----------



## downcountry (Apr 27, 2019)

jochribs said:


> That is not 'counter steering' in the first video and 63Expert is right. What that guy in the GMBN vid is talking about is drifting, if it's anything. Countersteering is the act of subtly pushing on the inside of the bar, and due to the steering axis, the bike leans to that exact side. Due to the bike leaning that way, the wheel then directs (flops back) that way. It's a split second thing. It's subtle. Don't believe me, go do it on something low to the ground like a BMX bike in a grass field or better yet, just do it in a wide open parking lot. Push 'forward' on the left grip. You are GOING to turn left, unless you clench your duece cutter and cross yourself up and crash. But if you go with the lean that the tipping of the bike, that the steering axis of the headtube has initiated, you are set to settle in to your tires grip and continue in the carve you just set in motion by pushing the bars the opposite way you would intuitively think.
> 
> Another way to see this is to simply stand next to your bike and push on the handlebar. Take note...which way did the FRAME lean when you pushed? And then, what happened to the direction of the front wheel, once it DID LEAN that way?? THAT is counter steering. That stiff cat in the GMBN vid is drifting. Kind of semantics, but not really.
> 
> ...


I gave your post a like, because after your first sentence, which is incorrect, you explained well the "mechanics " , if you will, 
of counter steering. 
But, in fact, the video in question does show the rider using counter steering. 
It is used not only to initiate the turn, as you describe, but also to to slide into the turn,
much as a flat track moto. Any time the bike is turning one direction, with the front tire pointing the other direction, it is counter-steering, by definition. Yes, the rider is using the technique to "drift" thru the corner-which means he is also skidding- and that begs the question of whether that is the best way to make the turn.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

downcountry said:


> I gave your post a like, because after your first sentence, which is incorrect, you explained well the "mechanics " , if you will,
> of counter steering.
> But, in fact, the video in question does show the rider using counter steering.
> It is used not only to initiate the turn, as you describe, but also to to slide into the turn,
> much as a flat track moto. Any time the bike is turning one direction, with the front tire pointing the other direction, it is counter-steering, by definition. Yes, the rider is using the technique to "drift" thru the corner-which means he is also skidding- and that begs the question of whether that is the best way to make the turn.


No, I agree with you there. It is actually countesteering in the sense of just how you describe "anytime the bike is turning in one direction, with the front tire pointing in the other direction". Agreed 100% and I was quick to dismiss that in my comment when I shouldn't have been.

The reason that I was debating that first video as countersteering was in response to this comment, which has the mechanics of countersteering completely backwards, no offense meant to Cleared2land. 


Cleared2land said:


> No motorcycle guys here to address countersteering?
> 
> You don't turn right to turn right. You push left to turn right.


So, yes, you are correct that is a form of countersteering in the first video and I completely agree that drifting is using countersteering, but it's in a different sense as it's using it to control a skid and your traveling direction...as opposed to using it to cause the bike to _*'tip in' *_to a turn.

After I watched the first video and then made the comment two nights ago, I watched the second one. _*That *_guy is describing the 'tip in' form of countersteering correctly...but goodgreif his examples of doing it are robotic. He actually 'turns' the bars to the outside of the turn, rather than subtly pushing on the inside grip. Gets it done, but wow. Seemed like a science project.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

downcountry said:


> Yes, the rider is using the technique to "drift" thru the corner-which means he is also skidding- and that begs the question of whether that is the best way to make the turn.


The rider introduces the counter steer/ track skid at the end of the video as a kind of practice drill for initiating bike lean, not as a demonstration of the perfect technique. In his day he was plenty fast around the corners.


----------



## downcountry (Apr 27, 2019)

jochribs said:


> No, I agree with you there. It is actually countesteering in the sense of just how you describe "anytime the bike is turning in one direction, with the front tire pointing in the other direction". Agreed 100% and I was quick to dismiss that in my comment when I shouldn't have been.
> 
> The reason that I was debating that first video as countersteering was in response to this comment, which has the mechanics of countersteering completely backwards, no offense meant to Cleared2land.
> 
> ...


I think we are all basically on the same page here, just different ways of saying the same thing. 
You can say push right to turn right. 
You could say PULL left to turn right. 
You could say turn the front wheel towards the left to turn right( which, might be the source of confusion). 
All of these actions result in the bike tipping to the right, initiating the right turn, assuming they are done from riding in a straight line to begin with. 
But, as you say, the action is so subtle and I think most of us don't even think of it. I know I don't. 
When someone says "I don't think I remember how to do this anymore ", the
response has been " oh, it's just like riding a bike". That implies, to me at least, that riding 
is intuitive to most people. 
But, there are obviously some folks who do 
"forget " how to ride a bike I guess.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

downcountry said:


> You could say PULL left to turn right.
> You could say turn the front wheel towards the left to turn right( which, might be the source of confusion).


Ok.

I wouldn't say either of things, myself. It isn't the same thing. Seems the same, but it's really not.

We really aren't saying the same things differently. To say that we are, would be like saying 'they're, their and there are all the same word because they sound the same.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

I never use counter steering, all i do is lean the bike by moving my butt to the outside and bending the outside elbow. Works instantly.
By doing these things, you move your center of mass to there outside, so the bike leans to the inside. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

The OP needs to find someone local that can watch and show what needs adjustment.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

EvanWilliams1783 said:


> So I'm not a beginner been riding for 8 years. I've always struggled with cornering especially low speed. So I'll try to describe best I can...flat turn lean bike in using my hips and shoulders.


I do a lot of things with my hips and shoulders. What exactly do you do with yours in the turn?


----------



## downcountry (Apr 27, 2019)

jochribs said:


> Ok.
> 
> I wouldn't say either of things, myself. It isn't the same thing. Seems the same, but it's really not.
> 
> We really aren't saying the same things differently. To say that we are, would be like saying 'they're, their and there are all the same word because they sound the same.


Lol. 
If you PUSH on the right side of the handlebar, the result is the same as if you PULL on the left side of the bar. Either of those actions result in the front tire pivoting in the leftward direction. Any of those actions result in the bike tipping, leaning, wtf ever, to the right, initiating the right turn. 
Are you actually disputing that??


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

downcountry said:


> Lol.
> If you PUSH on the right side of the handlebar, the result is the same as if you PULL on the left side of the bar. Either of those actions result in the front tire pivoting in the leftward direction. Any of those actions result in the bike tipping, leaning, wtf ever, to the right, initiating the right turn.
> Are you actually disputing that??


Yeah, I am actually disputing that. I didn't at the time feel like getting into a dissertation as to why since I hadn't had my coffee yet, but there are differences between the body motion on the bike when you lean a certain way. If you're leaning and pushing, you're doin it in a natural (practically imperceptible, which is why people are doing it and not even realizing that they even do it) way.

If you're soley pulling on the outside of the bar, (especially when you are new to the concept of tipping into a turn by countersteering) you are going to cross yourself up. Can a person that has the coordination down 'pull' on the outside?? Yeah, I am confident they could. I'm confident that I could. But it's not the natural method, and it's just doing it that way to say you could do it that way. I'd wager most that are new to the concept would develop problems. (I.e; lean the wrong way.

Furthermore, you saying "turn to left to go right" and visa versa, is robotic and defeats the fluidity of countersteering into a turn in the first place. A way for a layman to explain the mechanics of something that they don't intuitively understand to other people that don't know enough to identify that the layman is full of methane. Look at the second video that Cleared2land posted for an example of just that.

There is an importance in the linguistics used in describing technique. If you get it wrong, _*or just bloviate *_for the sake of having something to say (you), it's pretty obvious.

(uh, lol.)


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

There's a reason that they don't tell people who are getting their MC endorsement to do anything other than push on the inside grip. It would leave the door open for sh!t technique and confusing a rather simple (and natural if you just let it happen) process.

There, their, they're. Sound the same. Not the same. Unless you're (<there's another one) missing understanding of what you're saying. Ya see the connection? 

Please though, teach someone that is new to riding, new to committing to lean angles, to pull on their bar, or turn the opposite way they want to turn. When they cross up and slam, just stand over them on the ground and say "But it's the same thing!!" They'll understand.


----------



## Jetta2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Those XR 2.4 tires are really skinny IMO, they only came out to about 2.2 for me. For comparison, I had some Maxxis Icon 2.35s that were more like 2.4. I had to put the XR4 "2.6" on the front of my XC bike to have decent turning...and that's more like a 2.3 in real-sizes.
> 
> I've also had issues with tire tread not matching the rim profile, I had some non-wide-tread maxxis DHF tires on a 30mm rim and I just couldn't lean the bike. It felt strange. Moved that tire to the rear and got a WT version of the tire and the problem went away. When I was leaning the bike, it wasn't engaging the knobs properly with the original setup.
> 
> ...


I just put a new xr4 Team Issue 2.4x27.5 on my front this year (Stans Flow 25mm wide rims) at 22psi and its 2.37 wide. Maybe b/c your running a much wider tire, dunno


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Jetta2010 said:


> I just put a new xr4 Team Issue 2.4x27.5 on my front this year (Stans Flow 25mm wide rims) at 22psi and its 2.37 wide. Maybe b/c your running a much wider tire, dunno


I'm talking 29er tires and this wouldn't be the first time I've seen 29er tires come out skinnier the same 27.5 tire with all the same rim and tire specs. It is one of the worst though IME.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Seldom Seen shiggy, an avid cyclist (and still MTBR's most prolific poster despite the fact that he hasn't frequented these forums for years), a tire aficionado/expert as well as an equestrian, told me something 20ish years ago that stuck with me and helped me to corner better on every two-wheeled contraption I've ever ridden.

shiggy heard of this trick while learning to ride horses. The technique works equally well with bicycles. Here it is.

Point your belly button where you want to go. You'll go there.

Someone else (or a couple people) in this thread already mentioned to look to the exit of the corner. This is another invaluable cornering technique. Too many beginning riders look down just a few feet in front of their front wheel. Instead, spend your time looking down the trail -- WAY down the trail. Scan back and forth between your front wheel and way down the trail, but most of our time at speed should be spent looking at where we're going to be in the next second or two, and this point is a surprisingly long way down the trail when we're traveling 15+ mph.
=sParty


----------



## downcountry (Apr 27, 2019)

jochribs said:


> Yeah, I am actually disputing that.


Then, you are wrong. And everything beyond the above sentence is putting words in my mouth. 
Wtf, dude, I wasn't even arguing with you in the first place. 
Reading comprehension is paramount. 
I never once said anything about which way of
saying it was right, wrong, or anything in between, only explaining the physics and how
it could be possible to see it and understand it from another point of view. 
I never said " get on the bike and pull the left side of the bar to go right". 
I said if you are pushing on the right side, 
then you are pulling on the left-
unless your method is to momentarily let go
of one side of the bar to initiate the turn?
Try maybe a little less coffee and some better 
reading glass ffs. Jeez.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

downcountry said:


> Then, you are wrong. And everything beyond the above sentence is putting words in my mouth.
> Wtf, dude, I wasn't even arguing with you in the first place.
> Reading comprehension is paramount.
> I never once said anything about which way of
> ...


Dude, it's just bikes.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

i know its a basic question , but how tall are you and whats your bike size?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> No motorcycle guys here to address countersteering?
> 
> You don't turn right to turn right. You push left to turn right.


Just thought I'd post this:


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> No motorcycle guys here to address countersteering?
> 
> You don't turn right to turn right. You push left to turn right.


This was my first thought too, motorcycle guys have known this forever.


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

Push what? If you push on your left grip with your left hand you're turning your bars to the right which will have you turn left or crash.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

I don't know what's been said before, but being aware of your elbows in combination of looking ahead of the turn has been my focus as of late. If my elbows aren't bent the turn is super stiff and I over shoot it every time. Bending your elbows repositions your body into a position that will let the bike do the work. The body position change also affects the traction of the front end. Try filming yourself and you will spot some basic problems quickly.


----------

